# Solved: Mirage Driver



## Mrcobra (Jul 16, 2000)

As I was looking into why my web cam would not work using oovoo chat I was instructed to go into my device manager under display adapters and update my video card drivers. well as I was in the display adapters I see my video card but I also see something called "Mirage Driver". I was wondering if anyone knows what this is and if I need it ?

Yes I did a google search on it but what I read doesn't tell me if I really need it or not lol. I noticed when I first built my pc that only my video card was listed there.

Thank you


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Many applications install "hooks" or "filter drivers" on top of the display adapter. I have 2, for example, that were installed to improve graphics over VNC connections.

Are you using any VNC programs, any VPN network connections, or have any screen-capture software that may be involved?

See what you can find out about the device driver. Check its properties and see what company is listed under the drivers section. I believe that UltraVNC has a driver by that name.


----------



## Mrcobra (Jul 16, 2000)

Under properties it says "DemoForge"

VNC is ????

I have had screen capture software installed before and may have still. So in other words this is ok to leave in there?

thank you


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm now pretty convinced that that driver must be from a VNC (Virtual Network Computing). They are used for remote computer connections and remote desktops (independent of Windows Remote Desktop). There are a bunch of them: RealVNC, UltraVNC, TightVNC, etc., but they all work pretty much the same way and are even interchangeable (the server of one will work with the client of another).

Yes, it is safe to leave there. I have never had any problems with the ones I have. But on the other hand, I have never tried to update my graphics driver since I installed them. If you don't use VNC at all, you can remove it, of course, and it may even be in Add/Remove under "UltraVNC" or similar, though the driver is not part of the VNC installation and is installed separately.

If it causes you any problems, remove it. But you may also want to look around and see what is there. If you have not used VNC yourself, could someone else have installed it on your machine for remote operation or surveillance?

EDIT: Found this: http://www.demoforge.com/dfmirage.htm


----------



## Mrcobra (Jul 16, 2000)

Elvandil, thanks for ALL of the great information, I really appreciate the help.

No, I do remember installing some of that type of software myself.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Ok. Looks like the mystery is solved. I like a good mystery.









You can mark your own threads "solved" using the button above.


----------

